# Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

mein nagelneues Schlauchboot verliert innerhalb von 4-5 Stunden etwa 50% an Kapazität und zwar in einer Kammer etwas mehr als in der anderen. Wie kann das sein ;+

Ich habe extra eine E-Pumpe mit Manometer gekauft um mit dem korrekten Luftruck zu befüllen. Das Schlauchboot habe ich im Wohnzimmer aufgeblasen, sprich von einer Luftdruckänderung (z.B. Temperaturänderung oder Höhenunterschied) wie es im Handbuch steht kann nicht die Rede sein?!

Einen Leck (Luftaustritt) kann ich allerdings auch nicht feststellen, die Ventile scheinen dicht zu sein... diese habe ich noch mal fest gezogen, aber es hat nichts gebracht.

Das ist doch nicht normal, da hält jeder Luftballon länger stand als dieses Schlauchboot #q

Was meint ihr? Reklamation beim Händler?

Gruß


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

wer hat eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte?


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Sofort zurück mit dem Teil!

Es ist neu und teuer und ein absolutes Sicherheitsrisiko. Da würd ich garnicht dran rumdoktern, sondern wieder hinbringen und sofort ein neues!


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

ich habe jetzt 3 Bilder hoch geladen. Bild 01 ist der Zustand kurz nach dem befüllen. Bilder 02 und 03 ist der Zustand nach ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Ich glaub wir konnten uns hier schon vorstellen wie ein Schlauchboot aussieht, was Luft verliert. Was soll hier einer mit den Bildern anfangen, oder da irgenwelche Schlüsse draus ziehen?

Du wirst um eine Reklamation nicht herumkommen.
Oder du bastelst da selber was dran rum, gibst Geld aus und bekommst das evtl. hin, hast aber immer ein Restrisiko oder verlierst noch die Garantie obendrauf.

Der Sinn von dem Thread erschliesst sich mir nicht. Du hast ein neues Produkt gekauft, welches nicht billig war und was im schlimmsten Fall zum ertrinken führt, wenn das nicht funktioniert. Bei Sturm, mit Wathose an und dann auf 1000ha Seen möchte ich nicht mit einem Boot unterwegs sein, wo die Luft nur so rauszischt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

schade, ich hatte die Hoffnung das man es vielleicht selber schnell reparieren kann.

Ich hoffe nur, dass es "nur" ein Montagsmodell ist. Ein komisches Gefühl habe ich jetzt in Zukunft aber schon, wenn es aufs Wasser geht #c

Habe eigentlich gedacht, dass ich bei Allroundmarin gut aufgehoben bin, aber das ganze Zeugs kommt ja heutzutage sowieso nur noch aus China.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Wenn die Ventile dicht sind dann ist sind es die Nähte, also weg damit.


----------



## ro-jog-rr (25. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Du müsstest doch eigentlich hören oder fühlen wo Luft entweicht oder nicht?
Man kann ein Loch in einem Boot ja ganz gut mti Prilwasser suchen. Das würde ich dir bei einem neuen Boot aber nicht raten 

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass du die Ventile richtig zu hast? 
Nicht das ich es dir nicht glaube  aber manche Ventile sind erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Mich wundert es nämlich, dass gleich mehrere Kammern Luft verlieren....


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

nee, man hört keine Luft entweichen. Sogar wenn ich mich aufs Schlauch setzte hört man nichts. Die Luft scheint irgendwo nur sehr langsam zu entweichen. 

Ventile hab ich nochmal mit dieser Ventilschraube nach gezogen und aus diesem "Stöpsel" entweicht ja keine Luft, sobald diese nicht eingedrückt sind.


----------



## icecream (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

also ich habe das selbe boot seit 4-5jahren und keine probleme damit.. tausche es um!!


----------



## Tommes63 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Undichtigkeiten sucht man am besten mit einem Becher Wasser und etwas Spüli. Das mit einem Pinsel auf die vermuteten Stellen auftragen und da wos blubbert is das Loch.
Aaaber: das Boot ist neu! Denk nicht im entferntesten über Reparaturversuche nach! Garantieverlust ist dir sicher!


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

genau so ist es. Das kann meinetwegen der Händler oder Hersteller machen.


----------



## feldkanzel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

ich habe das problem bei meinem "POKER 380" am Kiel .
habe mit allroundmarin in österreich gesprochen und man gab mir die auskunft 
ein zusätzliches dichtmittel unter das luftverlierende ventil zu drücken .
das dichtmittel heißt SIKAFLEX 291 bei Ebey
dann ist das problem behoben ohne groß theater


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Allroundmarin Jolly MW-260 verliert Luft - schlechte Qualität?!*

Ist schon eine Weile her, wollte aber trotzdem mal berichten. Das Boot hatte innen irgendwo einen Riss. Der Händler hat das Boot an so eine "Reperatur-Service-Station" geschickt und auf einmal hieß es dann das ich selber Schuld bin... von wegen Bedienungsanleitung nicht gelesen, falsch aufgepumpt usw. |bigeyes 

Nach vielen Telefonaten und mails hat man mir dann ein neues gesendet. Aber nur nachdem ich meinen Anwalt angekündigt habe. Insgesamt hat sich die Aktion einige Wochen hinaus gezögert. Dieser Händler ist für mich natürlich gestorben, im Leben nicht würde ich da wieder etwas bestellen. Mit Kunden geht an anders um! #d

Das neue Boot verrichtet seit fast 2 Jahren seine Dienste zuverlässig. Offensichtlich kann ich dieses richtig aufpumpen! |rolleyes


----------

